# Beginners Luck : Spray Fertilize ?



## Nstrand711 (Jul 21, 2015)

i own 5 acres of pasture with horses and cows in Western Washington. Was curious some suggestions on pasture management? Feralizers to use? Spray for weeds?... Been pulling some thistle, scotch broom, the normal annoying here and there... Also want to take care of the fence line. Weed killer?

All these good for animals? Humans?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nstrand711 said:


> i own 5 acres of pasture with horses and cows in Western Washington. Was curious some suggestions on pasture management? Feralizers to use? Spray for weeds?... Been pulling some thistle, scotch broom, the normal annoying here and there... Also want to take care of the fence line. Weed killer?
> 
> All these good for animals? Humans?


How many head total on 5 acres?

Regards, Mike


----------

